# je n'ai (pas) envie de rien faire / je n'ai rien envie de faire



## isanjulian

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est bien de dire: *Je n'ai pas envie de rien faire* ou il vaut mieux dire *Je n'ai envie de rien faire.*

Merci d'avance.


----------



## JClaudeK

C'est 
*Je n'ai envie de rien faire.*
qu'il faut dire. _
"Je n'ai pas envie de rien faire." _comporte une double négation, cela signifierait donc "je n'ai pas envie de rester inactif."


----------



## Roméo31

A moins que Isanjulian veuille dire précisément "Je n'ai pas envie de rester inactif/oisif/inoccupé... Pour l'instant, il est difficile de trancher entre les deux interprétations de sa phrase.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Il me semble que pour éviter toute équivoque, on peut dire :

_J'ai envie de ne rien faire_ et pour son contraire : _Je n'ai pas envie de ne rien faire _( je ne désire pas rester inactif )

Autre possibilité : _ Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit . _Je me demande si cela n'équivaut pas à _ Je n'ai pas envie de  rien faire _où la négation porte sur le verbe et non sur _rien _qui à lui seul a un sens positif comme dans _il fut incapable de rien dire._


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne serais pas portée à dire : _Je n'ai envie de rien faire._

Pour éviter la double négation  je dirais comme J.F. de TROYES :  _Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit.
_
Ou j'inverse les mots et je dis : _  Je n'ai rien envie de faire. _
Cette version est peut-être personnelle / moins courante.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> Je ne serais pas portée à dire : _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_.   [...] Ou j'inverse les mots et je dis :_  Je n'ai rien envie de faire._


Pourtant cette forme existe, elle est même assez courante: Dans mon esprit, elle exprime surtout la résignation, la perte de joie de vivre.


> Je suis tellement chagriné et gêné, que j'ai plus _envie de rien_ _faire._
> Plus rien n'a d'importance, je n'ai plus _envie de rien_ faire.
> ..... produit dans l'esprit de l'homme une dépression telle qu'il n'a plus _envie de rien_ faire
> envie de rien - Traduction en anglais - exemples français | Reverso Context


La forme proposée par J.F. de Troyes


> Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit.


est très bien aussi, mais elle n'a pas le même sens.
A mon avis, elle signifie plutôt
_=_ j'ai envie de me reposer, de flemmarder


----------



## Roméo31

*** Oui : _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ est, en français de France, correct et assez fréquent.

[…]


----------



## Nicomon

Reprenons ces exemples.  C'est moi qui graisse.


JClaudeK said:


> Pourtant cette forme existe, elle est même assez courante: Dans mon esprit, elle exprime surtout la résignation, la perte de joie de vivre.
> Je suis tellement chagriné et gêné, que j'ai *plus* _envie de rien_ _faire._
> Plus rien n'a d'importance, je n'ai *plus* _envie de rien_ faire.
> ..... produit dans l'esprit de l'homme une dépression telle qu'il n'a *plus *_envie de rien_ faire
> joie de vivre.


 Je n'hésiterais pas à dire  _Je n'ai *plus *envie de rien faire, _comme dans chacun de ces exemples.
C'est la phrase sans l'ajout de _*plus* _qui ne me viendrait pas spontanément.  C'est dans ce cas que je déplace_  rien = Je n'ai rien envie de faire._

En fait, je suis d'accord avec ce que Maître Capello a écrit au dernier post de *ce fil* du forum grammaire F/A, quant à la position de_  rien. _


JClaudeK said:


> La forme proposée par J.F. de Troyes _Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit._
> est très bien aussi, mais elle n'a pas le même sens. A mon avis, elle signifie plutôt
> _=_ j'ai envie de me reposer, de flemmarder


 Là, nous sommes d'accord.  Le sens est le même que :  _J'ai envie de ne rien faire.
*Ne pas* faire quoi que ce soit =  Ne *rien* faire._


> _*Quoi que ce soit, *_expression qui se dit seulement des choses, et qui est toujours du masculin et du singulier.
> *Sans négation*, elle signifie, *quelque chose que* : Quoi que ce soit qu'elle dise, elle ne me persuadera pas.
> *Avec une négation*, il signifie* rien. *Quelque mérite que l'on ait, on ne peut, si l'on n'a ni bonheur ni protection, réussir à quoi que ce soit.


----------



## JClaudeK

Tu as raison, Nicomon, avec "plus", cela devient (encore) plus "naturel".
Mais comme l'a dit Roméo, lui aussi:


Roméo31 said:


> _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ est, en français de France, correct et assez fréquent.


Et, encore plus courant au quotidien: _*J'ai* envie de rien faire._


----------



## Nicomon

Pour moi _J'ai envie de rien faire_ est une façon familière de dire  _J'ai envie de *ne* rien faire  _et non  _Je *n'*ai envie de rien faire. _

Je traduis, pour ceux que cela pourrait intéresser, ce que Maître Capello a écrit dans le fil de grammaire que j'ai mis en lien.
La question était : 





> _Je *n*'ai *rien* envie de faire_. Ou est-ce plutôt : _Je *n*'ai envie de *rien* faire._



*Réponse :* Votre première suggestion est très bien, mais la deuxième est étrange car les deux parties de la négation (ne et rien) semblent modifier deux verbes différents (avoir et faire, respectivement).
Extrait du CNRTL  sous 2. b) 





> [Dans un syntagme inf.] [...] _Il n'est pas besoin de rien ajouter (Ricœur,Philos. volonté, 1949, p. 55)._


  Sur le même modèle :
_Je n'ai pas envie de rien ajouter = Je n'ai pas envie d'ajouter quoi que ce soit. 
Rien_, ici, n'est pas une marque de négation : il est employé dans son sens « positif » où il signifie _quelque chose, quoi que ce soit._


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

 Il convient de savoir que les  formes telles que_ Tu *n'*es *pas rien*, Ce* n'est* pas *rien*_, dans lesquelles les deux négations (_ne ...pas_ et _rien_) s'annulent, sont critiquées par des spécialistes de la langue...
.


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera tout d'abord que la phrase _Je *n'*ai *pas* envie de *rien* faire_ est ambiguë étant donné que _rien_ pourrait prendre son sens premier positif (comme dans _sans rien_ = _sans quoi que ce soit_). Contrairement à la locution _ce n'est pas rien_, qui est passée dans l'usage en dépit du (bon) sens, la double négation est généralement inusitée et il vaut mieux l'éviter.

Cela dit, je suis entièrement de l'avis de Nico : quoiqu'on puisse l'entendre, il n'est pas correct de dire _Je *n'*ai envie de *rien* faire_. Selon le sens, on dira _Je *n'*ai *rien* envie de faire_ ou _J'ai envie de *ne rien* faire_.


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Cela dit, je suis entièrement de l'avis de Nico : quoiqu'on puisse l'entendre, il n'est pas correct de dire _Je *n'*ai envie de *rien* faire_. Selon le sens, on dira _Je *n'*ai *rien* envie de faire_ ou _J'ai envie de *ne rien* faire_.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ serait incorrect, ou alors _Je ne veux rien faire_ le serait également (ou _Je _[_ne veux_] [_faire absolument rien_], pour bien montrer que _ne_ et _rien_ peuvent être associés à deux verbes différents).

_Je n'ai envie de rien faire _et _J'ai envie de ne rien faire_ sont tous deux possibles, mais n'ont pas le même sens, comme _Je ne veux rien faire_ et _Je veux ne rien faire_. Dans un cas, je dis ce que je veux / ce dont j'ai envie (ne rien faire) ; dans' l'autre je dis ce que je ne veux pas / ce dont je n'ai pas envie (faire quoi que ce soit). 

_J(e n)'ai rien envie de faire_ est naturel et courant, mais je dirais que c'est plutôt familier.

Voir aussi :
Je n'ai jamais rien besoin de retenir


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ serait incorrect, ou alors _Je ne veux rien faire_ le serait également (ou _Je _[_ne veux_] [_faire absolument rien_], pour bien montrer que _ne_ et _rien_ peuvent être associés à deux verbes différents).


Il y a pourtant une différence : dans l'expression _avoir envie de _+ infinitif, la préposition _de_ vient clairement séparer le verbe _avoir_ de l'infinitif.

_Je *n'*ai *rien* envie de faire_.

_J'ai envie de *ne rien* faire_.

_Je *n'*ai envie de *rien* faire_.
Il n'y a en revanche aucune préposition dans l'exemple avec _vouloir_ qui viendrait établir une telle séparation.

_Je *ne* veux *rien* faire._
_Je veux *ne rien* faire._
D'ailleurs, quel sens donnerais-tu à _Je n'ai envie de rien faire _? le premier sens ? le deuxième ? un troisième ? Je dois dire que je serais bien emprunté si on me disait une telle phrase…

Je me demande si ce n'est pas simplement par assimilation avec _Je n'ai envie de rien_ que l'on rencontre ce tour.


----------



## CapnPrep

J'ai bien vu la préposition, mais les prépostions séparent dans certains cas et « laissent passer » dans d'autres. Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse poser a priori que _ne_ et _rien _doivent toujours rester du même côté d'une préposition. Que penses-tu par ex. de _Je ne suis capable de rien faire_ ? Toujours incompréhensible ?


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Que penses-tu par ex. de _Je ne suis capable de rien faire_ ? Toujours incompréhensible ?


Je dirais plutôt « ambiguë » que « incompréhensible ». En fait, pour une raison que j'ignore, cette phrase me fait penser au sens contraire où _rien_ a un sens positif (= _quoi que ce soit_)…


----------



## Roméo31

En tous cas, _je n'ai envie de rien faire_ s'écrit couramment (liste d'ex. *non exhaustive*) :

- Je n'ai envie de rien faire, de voir personne...

- Comme je suis fatigué aujourd'hui, je n'ai envie de rien faire.

- - Enfin, je me sens lasse, je n'ai envie de rien faire. 

- Depuis que je me suis levé ce matin, je n'ai envie de rien faire.

*Etc.

*


----------



## CapnPrep

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais plutôt « ambiguë » que « incompréhensible ». En fait, pour une raison que j'ignore, cette phrase me fait penser au sens contraire où _rien_ a un sens positif (= _quoi que ce soit_)…


Justement, pour moi c'est le sens de la phrase : « Je ne suis pas capable de faire quoi que ce soit ». Ce qu'on ne pourrait pas exprimer par _Je suis capable de ne rien faire_ (qui veut dire autre chose), mais éventuellement — dans un registre très relâché — par °_Je _[_ne_]_ suis rien capable de faire_.


----------



## Roméo31

Autant, pour moi, les sens de _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ et de _Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire_ tombent sous le sens, autant _Je ne suis capable de rien faire_ est très difficilement compréhensible. Et si j'étais obligé de donner une interprétation de cette phrase, j'écrirais = "Je suis incapable de faire quoi que ce soit" !


----------



## Nicomon

Et pourtant, Roméo,  la tournure sans « _pas_ » de « _Je ne suis capable de rien faire_ » est la même que celle de « _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ ».
Si tu n'approuves pas la première, j'ai du mal à comprendre que tu approuves l'autre.

En passant, seul le premier lien du post 17  fonctionne de mon côté.



> Je me demande si ce n'est pas simplement par assimilation avec _Je n'ai envie de rien_ que l'on rencontre ce tour.


 Je me pose la même question.

Je continue de préférer l'ordre des mots de :  « _Je n'ai rien envie de faire_ ».
Voire la supposée double négation :  _Je n'ai pas envie de rien faire._
Ou pour l'éviter, comme je l'ai écrit dès le début - après J.F. de Troyes :  « _Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit_ ».


----------



## Logospreference-1

Entre (1) _Je n'ai rien envie de faire_ et (2) _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_, la forme (1) me semble plus esthétique, pour ne pas dire plus académique, mais je trouve la forme (2) plus usuelle, pour ne pas dire plus grammaticale : un seul _ne_ se justifie par le fait qu'il n'y ait au total qu'une seule négation, et _rien_ se rattache bel et bien à _faire_ : *_ je n'ai rien envie_ n'existe pas.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit « supposée » double négation au post précédent, parce que pour que le sens soit
_Je n'ai pas envie de rester inactif_, il faudrait dire en principe : _Je n'ai pas envie de *ne* rien faire._ 
Comme J.F. de Troyes l'a écrit, d'ailleurs.

_Je n'ai pas envie de rien faire = Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit.
Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire = Je ne suis pas capable de faire quoi que ce soit. 

Rien _n'est pas toujours une marque de négation et à mon avis - il vaut ce qu'il vaut -
c'est par hypercorrection que les gens suppriment _pas.  _
Pour éviter l'ambiguïté éventuelle, mieux vaut remplacer _rien_.

Et là, je n'ai vraiment rien envie d'ajouter / pas envie de rien ajouter à ce fil.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

Quoi qu'il en soit de tout ce qui précède,  il apparaît, finalement, prudent d'éviter déjà toutes les constructions comportant_ rien_ et sur le sens desquelles nous ne sommes pas d'accord ici (signification différente ou opposée), en raison des risques importants de confusions et d'équivoques auxquelles elles peuvent donc donner lieu.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> Entre (1) _Je n'ai rien envie de faire_ et (2) _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_, la forme (1) me semble plus esthétique, pour ne pas dire plus académique, mais je trouve la forme (2) plus usuelle, pour ne pas dire plus grammaticale : un seul _ne_ se justifie par le fait qu'il n'y ait au total qu'une seule négation, et _rien_ se rattache bel et bien à _faire_ : *_ je n'ai rien envie_ n'existe pas.


J'ai du mal à saisir comment vous en arrivez à associer _esthétique_ et _académique_ étant donné que j'aurais plutôt tendance à les opposer… Par ailleurs, c'est la phrase (1) qui est plus correcte grammaticalement parlant étant donné que le _rien_ ne devrait être séparé du _ne_ que par le verbe conjugué.

Quoi qu'il en soit, les phrases du type (2) me choqueraient moins si l'on ajoutait une proposition relative :

_Je n'ai envie de rien faire *qui puisse te nuire*._
_Je ne suis capable de rien faire *qui puisse te nuire*._



Roméo31 said:


> pour moi, les sens de _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ et de _Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire_ tombent sous le sens


Puisqu'elles sont limpides pour vous, quel sens leur donnez-vous donc ?


----------



## Roméo31

Pour moi : 
_Je n'ai envie de rien faire_ = "Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoique ce soit".
_Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire_ = "Je suis incapable de ne rien faire (de rester inactif)", car les deux négations s'annulent, comme je l'ai écrit au message 11 et comme l'écrit_ Le Bon usage_ :



> Un résultat de ce glissement de sens est que _rien_ mot négatif peut être nié par _ne … pas_ : Ce n’est pas rien. Les deux négations s’annulent : “ C’est quelque chose ”. On a critiqué cet emploi, mais il est entré dans l’usage général



Cela dit, je confirme la teneur mon message n° 23.


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> _Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire_ = "Je suis incapable de ne rien faire (de rester inactif)", car les deux négations s'annulent, comme je l'ai écrit au message 11


Pour que cette phrase ait le sens que vous lui prêtez, il faudrait qu'il y ait un _ne_ supplémentaire : _Je ne suis pas capable de *ne* rien faire_.

Moi je comprends au contraire que _rien_ sans _ne_ a un sens positif, identique à _quoi que ce soit_. Le sens serait donc pour moi : « Je ne suis pas capable de faire quoi que soit. »


----------



## Nicomon

Je suis contente de lire que nous sommes du même avis, MC.  

Et (voir posts 20 et 22) c'est pareil pour : _Je n'ai pas envie de rien dire.  _
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec ce que J. F de TROYES a écrit dès le post 4 de ce fil qui s'étire : 





J.F. de TROYES said:


> Autre possibilité : _ Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit . _Je me demande si cela n'équivaut pas à _ Je n'ai pas envie de  rien faire _où la négation porte sur le verbe et non sur _rien _qui à lui seul a un sens positif comme dans _il fut incapable de rien dire._


  Oui je sais... j'ai écrit plutôt deux fois qu'une que je n'avais rien à ajouter.   Ce fil me hante, on dirait. Et je radote.


----------



## Roméo31

A propos de la phrase _Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire_, Maître Capello a écrit :



> Le sens serait donc pour moi : « Je ne suis pas capable de faire quoi que soit. »


(C'est moi qui ai souligné.)

Je note votre prudence...


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Je note votre prudence...


Ma seule réserve est qu'en langage familier on omet volontiers le _ne_ en gardant l'autre moitié de la négation (_pas_, _rien_, etc.). On a donc deux interprétations opposées (!) de la phrase selon qu'il s'agit d'un langage soigné ou familier.

_Je ne suis pas capable de rien faire._

langage soigné → Je ne suis pas capable de faire quoi que ce soit.
langage familier → Je ne suis pas capable de ne rien faire.


----------



## Nicomon

_- Fait que ma mère a dit: «T'es *pas capable de rien faire*, osti.» 
- T'es *pas capable de rien faire* comme il faut !_
- Ce matin, méga mal de coeur, pas capable de prendre mon café matinal, _*pas capable de rien avaler*_ avant 10h.
- On dirait qu'ils ne _sont *pas capables de rien faire*_ _de positif.
- Même *pas capable de rien implanter* et faire qui fonctionne...

- ... pria Guise de le secourir dans une occasion où il ne se sentoit *pas capable de rien faire *de lui-même._
- ... nous ne le croyons _*pas capable de rien faire *qui fût contraire, ou indigne_ de l'amour paternel.
- ... _Pour les Grisons, une partie se trouvoit déjà gagnée par le comte de Fuentes , et l'autre n'étoit *pas capable de rien* *entreprendre*._

Dans chacune de ces phrases - pas toutes soignées  - le sens est bel et bien_ *incapable de + verbe + quoi que de soit.*_
J'ai copié les premières au hasard parmi des tas d'exemples du genre, et les trois autres sont extraites de vieux livres du 18e siècle.

Par contre, celui qui a dit ceci :_ Je suis un *hyperactif*, je ne suis *pas capable de rien faire*._
Voulait bien dire : _ Je ne suis pas capable de *rester à* rien faire / Je suis incapable de demeurer inactif._

Alors, c'est le contexte qui donne le sens.

Mais je suis convaincue qu'en général « _pas capable de rien faire »_ veut dire « _incapable de faire quoi que ce soit_ ».
C'est du moins  le cas au Québec.  On m'a souvent dit que je parlais un langage 18e siècle. 

Je l'ai dit... ce fil me hante !


----------



## Logospreference-1

Maître Capello said:


> Entre (1) _Je n'ai rien envie de faire_ et (2) _Je n'ai envie de rien faire_, la forme (1) me semble plus esthétique, pour ne pas dire plus académique, mais je trouve la forme (2) plus usuelle, pour ne pas dire plus grammaticale : un seul _ne_ se justifie par le fait qu'il n'y ait au total qu'une seule négation, et _rien_ se rattache bel et bien à _faire_ : *_ je n'ai rien envie_ n'existe pas.
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai du mal à saisir comment vous en arrivez à associer _esthétique_ et _académique_ étant donné que j'aurais plutôt tendance à les opposer… Par ailleurs, c'est la phrase (1) qui est plus correcte grammaticalement parlant étant donné que le _rien_ ne devrait être séparé du _ne_ que par le verbe conjugué.
Click to expand...

1) Académique ne s'oppose à esthétique que dans des sens seconds, qui se rapportent peu à la syntaxe, à mon avis.
2) Le TLF_i_, citant Gide et Ricœur, ne semble pas connaître cette règle qui voudrait que _rien_ ne puisse être séparé du _ne_ que par le verbe conjugué - mais il est vrai que ces constructions sont un peu différentes :


> RIEN, pron. indéf. (1.2.b)
> [Dans un syntagme inf.] _Je n'ai nullement l'intention, l'illusion, de fixer rien d'éternel_ (Gide,_ Geneviève_, 1936, p. 1361). _Il n'est pas besoin de rien ajouter_ (Ricœur,_ Philos. volonté_, 1949, p. 55).


_Je n'ai envie de rien faire : _Je n'ai pas envie de faire quoi que ce soit.
_Je n'ai nullement l'intention, l'illusion, de fixer rien d'éternel : _Je n'ai nullement l'intention, l'illusion, de fixer quoi que ce soit d'éternel.
_Il n'est pas besoin de rien ajouter : _Il n'est pas besoin d'ajouter quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Logospreference-1 said:


> 2) Le TLF_i_, citant Gide et Ricœur, ne semble pas connaître cette règle qui voudrait que _rien_ ne puisse être séparé du _ne_ que par le verbe conjugué - mais il est vrai que ces constructions sont un peu différentes


Ces constructions sont en effet bien différentes étant donné qu'il s'agit à chaque fois d'un _rien_ de sens *positif* non rattaché à _ne_, qui pourrait donc être remplacé par _quoi que ce soit_ *sans* ajouter de _pas_. La particule négative _ne_ est en fait rattachée à _nullement_ et _pas_, respectivement.

_Je n'ai nullement l'intention, l'illusion, de fixer *rien* d'éternel = Je n'ai nullement l'intention, l'illusion, de fixer *quoi que ce soit* d'éternel.
Il n'est pas besoin de *rien* ajouter_ = _Il n'est pas besoin d'ajouter *quoi que ce soit*_.

Dans la phrase incriminée, _rien_ est rattaché à _ne_ et vous avez dû rajouter un _pas_ pour lui donner du sens :

_Je n'ai envie de *rien* faire._ → Je n'ai *pas* envie de faire *quoi que ce soit*.


----------

